# Mesh



## CaLee Screen (May 25, 2014)

I have a question. I have been using Xpresscreen equipment for over a year and my business is growing very quickly. I'm wondering though if I am overpaying for mesh... Does anyone know where I get mesh for my Screen Maker 100 that will cost less than $350. a roll?


----------

